#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 祝我自己生日快樂~

## 夜落白櫻

朝日的光芒灑落在城中，溫暖的充斥著整個城鎮。一隻白毛的狼人在街上走著。

　　結束了任務，白櫻一如往常地回到了公會

　　一進門，卻發現本來應該要有人的公會大廳空空如也。

　　「嗯？沒有人在嗎？」白櫻疑惑的看了看，如果有人在的話，至少會有一點點細微的聲音，白櫻相信自己的耳力還沒有差到聽不見那些細聲。

　　聽來聽去就只有一片寂靜，看來真的沒有人在了。

　　「也許都出去了吧……」白櫻一邊自言自語，一邊走向公會大廳的沙發。

　　白櫻「砰」的一聲坐在沙發上，抱著「很快就會有人回來」的想法，白櫻把玩著抱枕。

　　玩膩了抱枕，白櫻便將它放到一邊，然後小心地躺在了沙發上，仰望著天花板。

　　不知不覺中，白櫻沉沉的睡去，時間就這樣一點一點的流逝。

　　＊＊＊

　　當白櫻清醒時，天色已黑，月亮高掛在半空中，淡淡的月光透過窗戶撒了進來。

　　「結果還是沒人回來嗎……」白櫻抓了抓頭髮，然後用手將身體從沙發上撐起來坐著。

　　白櫻嘆了口氣，看似堅強的白櫻，其實最怕的就是寂寞。

　　「好討厭……」白櫻縮到沙發上，視線突然模糊了起來。

　　溫熱的淚水充斥著白櫻的眼眶，淚水滑過了白櫻的臉頰。

　　「今天明明是屬於我的日子的……」

　　意識到自己在哭的白櫻急忙抹去淚水，明明是做哥哥的卻沒用的哭了，要是被小椿看到可是會被笑的。白櫻這樣告訴自己。

　　看了看窗外的月亮，白櫻站了起來。

　　「還是乾脆去找蘭先生好了……」

　　白櫻整理了自己的服裝，小心翼翼的走了出去。

　　＊＊＊

　　來到蘭的住處，清幽的花香撲鼻而來，讓白櫻的心情稍微放鬆了些。

　　「有人在嗎……？」白櫻伸出手敲了敲木製的門。

　　……沒有回應。白櫻又敲了第二次，一樣沒有回應。

　　第三次、第四次。得到的結果都是一樣的。

　　「不在啊……」白櫻失望的離開了，於此同時，原本皎潔的明月此刻卻被大片大片的烏雲給遮蔽，似乎要下雨了。

　　果不其然，在月亮被烏雲遮蔽之後，斗大的水珠便從天上落了下來，雨水打在白櫻了臉上，與流下的淚水混在一起。白櫻一邊抹去眼淚，一邊尋找著可以躲雨的地方。

　　最後，白櫻跑進了營業中的德烈酒場。

　　＊＊＊

　　「歡迎光臨！」

　　酒場裡的人聽到店主大聲招呼的聲音後，紛紛看向門口。

　　「喵呀，主角終於登場啦喵。」

　　孰悉的溫柔男聲從人群中響起，灰貓奇魯踏著輕鬆的步伐從人群中走了出來。

　　「奇、奇魯先生？」白櫻有點驚訝。

　　「小白櫻跑去哪裡了喵？吾輩和各位在這裡等很久了喵。」奇魯寵溺的摸了摸白櫻的頭。

　　「大家？」白櫻看了看酒場裡的人，這一看才發現，酒場裡幾乎都是些熟面孔：刺客公會的成員和黑椿，以及白貓醫生蘭和露卡絲。

　　「為、為什麼大家都在這邊……？」白櫻還沒完全理解目前的狀況。

　　「還能為什麼？」蘭走向白櫻，伸手捏了捏他的臉：「因為你可愛的弟弟跑來找我們呀。」

　　「欸嘿嘿……本來想讓哥哥嚇一跳的……事情是這樣啦－－」黑椿搔了搔後頸，開口向白櫻解釋事情的來龍去脈。

　　原來將各位聚集在酒場的主謀就是黑椿，黑椿在幾天前就開始跟刺客公會的幾位成員討論著關於白櫻生日時的活動，最後決定要在酒場舉行，原定計畫要在當天派遣白櫻出個簡單的任務，趁白櫻不在的空檔，讓大家好好的進行場地的布置。

　　聽黑椿講完一切經過，白櫻熱淚盈眶，突然緊抱著黑椿：「嗚嗚……謝謝小椿嗚……」

　　「好好，別顧著哭了你，蛋糕會壞掉的喔。」柏爾斯特拍了拍白櫻，自信的說：「蛋糕可是我和奇魯特別為你做的，味道上應該是不會出甚麼問題的啦，應該。」

　　「噗哧！」不知道是誰笑出聲來。

　　「笑什麼笑！炸飛你喔！」

　　眾人讓出一條道路，道路中間的大桌上擺了一個插著蠟燭的草莓蛋糕。奇魯拿著火柴幫白櫻將蠟燭點上，溫柔的笑著說：「喵呼，小白櫻快來許願吧。」

　　白櫻擦了擦眼淚，走到了大桌前，其餘的眾人拿出了幾個拉炮，白櫻閉上眼、雙手互扣，輕聲地說：「那……第一個，我希望……」

　　白櫻說出了兩個願望，而最後一個則放在心裡。許完願望後，白櫻將嘴湊到蠟燭邊，將蠟燭給吹熄。

　　在白櫻吹熄蠟燭後，眾人將手中的拉炮拉開。「砰！」的一聲，彩色的緞帶和紙片四散飛舞，灑落在白櫻身上。

　　「那麼……準備－－！」黑椿對著眾人說。

　　「白櫻，生日快樂－－！」

----------


## 弦月

嗚喔喔喔喔喔白櫻生日快樂！！！！！（也太晚
其實我本來是有打算送賀圖給你的嗚嗚嗚可是我趕不出來ＱＷＱＱＱＱＱＱ
恭喜你十五歲了，學業什麼的生活什麼的各種形式上都要加油喔！
在此獻上最高的祝福！（？
還有那個又煩又討人厭又不知道在槓麻的會考也加油！
祝你心想事成事事順利～

（是說，聊天室那個真的不是故意無視你的ＱＷＱ那真的是個意外ＱＷＱＱＱ對不起（鞠躬

----------

